# Is this a good starter set?



## ValpoJake (Nov 9, 2010)

New to the hobby and I am looking for something that is a good starter but for a reasonable price....what are everyone's thoughts on this one?:

http://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Trains-Digital-Commander-Ready/dp/B000BPPNWE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291990403&sr=8-2

Thanks!

ValpoJake


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have had good luck with my bachmann set. i still run dc bachmann engine


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Go for it. It is the best DCC starter set to buy for the price and quality. you will be very pleased with the set.


----------

